# 14 YF, few BF & a Lousy weatherman



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

7/18-
We made plans to meet at the marina at 0500 to get a head start on bait. Walked out the door and noticed the wind was blowing pretty good..Checked three weather forecasting services at 11:00 pm the night before including the conspiracist from NOAA. Wind 8-10ESE, seas 1-2... 
Headed to the marina anyway...Loaded the boat, noticed the marina failed to fuel my port tank the night before. Made an unplanned fuel stop that kept me off the bait early. Bounced around picking off our tuna buffet. Found some nice LYs on the outside of the jetty. Cpt Delynn threw the cast net a few times and we were off the the rigs. The nice tailwind that was forecasted didn't exist. 140 miles into the wind. Kept looking for the wind to lay down offshore, no such luck.
We arrived at our spot, quickly marked YF...Worked 3-1/2 hours to get the fish to come up and eat. At 6:45 pm no fish on the deck. Both Delynn and I were ready to make a run. I could see it in his face and I know he saw it in mine. Another 40 miles in the wind that was now blowing 15-20 kept us patient. Around 7:45 the fish begin to slowly work higher in the column. By midnight we caught 10 YF and a few Blackfin. The low-point happened just before 11:00 pm, we got spooled on 25 Talica II. Best fish of the year. I take full blame...being the tight wad that I am I only spooled 75 % of the reel. Braid ain't free! I am not sure 25% more line would have made a difference, but I get to be the dunce for the rest of the year. The wind began to shift and pick up and we were all pretty frustrated about being spooled. We were all ready for a break. we tried to find some relief on the other side of the structure. Cpt Delynn and I took turns at the wheel. On his second shift the wind was 25+. White caps, wind and current makes for tough sleeping. Cpt Delynn was praying hard for a break. Around 4:00 am we got back on the fish. Caught 4 more YF and called it quits. Headed for home. Delynns prayer was answered, the wind began to lay down. About 13 miles from the pass we found the 8-10 ESE. 3 miles from the pass was flat and as pretty as could be.
This trip was a great lesson for me... I find myself ready to make a run if the bite doesn't happen as fast as I would like. Funny how God uses fishing to teach us important lessons that apply inside and outside the boat!

The two YFs in the middle weighed 79 & 80 lbs... Great trip, great crew and stellar Captain.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Way to work hard and persevere!! If it were easy, everybody would be doing it!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

GOOD JOB, thanks for the story


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That board is the best I've seen all year, great report capt!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg guys. That's a lot of fish.
Whyme


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

did y'all go to the horn ? about ready to head that way soon


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Amar4881- Deepwater Proteus. Haven't fished the horn much this year...
Heard thunderhorse has been productive too..


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Fantastic trip. You earned those fish.


----------



## Someday Came (Jul 30, 2011)

How deep were the tuna marking and were you chunking to get the tuna up to the surface?


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

It was a hard trip but we had our prize in the end. The tuna were marking 200 to 400' down. There was a temp change about 100' and they did not want to come through it till dark. We did not chunk but just used live baits. We had a little of everything. Cigs, herring, lys, and hardtails. I know that chunking would have been productive but i'm very hard headed and lazy. If they don't eat live baits, they don't get to come home with me. Thank you Jesus for a fine boat and great crew of friends. Once again he watched over us foolish fishermen.


----------

